# UL710 - Kitchen Hoods



## Darren Emery (May 13, 2011)

Does anyone happen to have a copy of 710?  I'm looking for information regarding the proper location for cooking equipment under a listed hood - 507.12 does not apply if the hood is 710 certified.  We're having a bit of a disagreement with the manufacturer as to where to measure the required edge distances  for the equipment under the hood.


----------



## Darren Emery (May 13, 2011)

To add a bit of detail - section 507.12 pretty clearly states that you measure from the cooking surfaces to the "inside lower edge" of the hood.  I take that to be A in the attached drawing.  Others interpret this as the B location. I don't know if UL710 provides any guidance on this issue. Thoughts?

View attachment 438


View attachment 438


/monthly_2011_05/Picture1.jpg.144698e921459781e1f42b0f81322352.jpg


----------



## permitguy (May 13, 2011)

I can't imagine how anyone would interpret "B" to be the "inside lower edge".

I've never seen a copy of UL 710, but if all else fails, I wouldn't hesitate to give them a call:

http://www.ul.com/global/eng/pages/offerings/perspectives/regulator/support/


----------



## karmann33 (May 13, 2011)

Darren we can't teach common sense but, 507.12 says it all. The measurement is from the inside edge. The others that are interpreting B as the measuring point are trying not to have to replace the hood or equipment.


----------



## TJacobs (May 13, 2011)

A is a winner!


----------



## cda (May 13, 2011)

If listed hood you can also call the manufacture


----------



## Builder Bob (May 16, 2011)

Be sure to read the exception, after all this is about air flow to the hood. A three sided open hood is going to have less air velocity than the same hood that is enclosed on two sides. By the same token, the air velocity is less on a hood that is enclosed on two sides verus an enclosed three sided hood.

The cfm of all three hoods can be the same........but how fast the sir is drawn is dependent upon how much oipen space you have to feed the fan.....


----------



## Darren Emery (May 16, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> If listed hood you can also call the manufacture


I did - and therein lies the challenge.  The manufacturer claims the 6" buffer should be measured from the outside curtain (B) rather than the inside lip.  Claims that this is part of the listing of their hood, but has not/can not provide additional documentation to verify this.


----------



## cda (May 16, 2011)

Well I also thought the six inch rule did not apply to listed hoods????


----------



## Darren Emery (May 16, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Well I also thought the six inch rule did not apply to listed hoods????


True - that section of the code does not apply - however - I'm pretty certain that UL710 contains some language regarding placement of equipment under the hood.  That's why I'm looking for someone with a copy


----------



## cda (May 16, 2011)

does this help any???

nfpa 96 2011

6.2.1.3    For cooking equipment without exposed flame and where flue gases bypass grease removal devices, the minimum vertical distance shall be permitted to be reduced to not less than 152 mm (6 in.).

6.2.1.4    Where a grease removal device is listed for separation distances less than those required in 6.2.1.1 and 6.2.1.2, the listing requirements shall be permitted.

6.2.1.5    Grease removal devices supplied as part of listed hood assemblies shall be installed in accordance with the terms of the listing and the manufacturer’s instructions.


----------



## Darren Emery (May 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, that just confirms that I need the "terms of the listing" - the manufacturer has been unwilling to provide.


----------



## cda (May 16, 2011)

looking at the commentary

it looks like they measure to the outside edge

but it also look like it depends of the shape of the hood, and in some instances looks like it might be the inside edge


----------



## cda (May 16, 2011)

I know captive air hoods tell you the six inch rule does not apply


----------



## skipharper (Jun 23, 2011)

Ul 710

Information should be on the label.


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2011)

Or should be some installation instructions with the hood


----------



## fireguy (Jun 24, 2011)

The printing on the labels is removed by common cleaning chemicals.

Installaltion instructions, http://www.captiveaire.com/Manuals/manuals.asp?Item_id=843&parentid=841  Scroll down to "O& M Manuals"

Greenheck and other mfg have similar information.  This is a listed hood?


----------



## Darren Emery (Jun 24, 2011)

Listed yes.  Readily available installation material.  No.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 24, 2011)

Who is the mfg?


----------

